# 2001 Sentra 1.8



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

I just removed the front of the motor due to timing belt slapping caused by low oil pressure for a short time.

I have a timing kit with new guides, tensioner, chain and sprockets (crank and front cam)

How do I time it. I have the FSM, but it isn't really clear. 

The mating mark for the Crank sprocket is pretty easy to get.....

The cam sprockets aren't clear....

Where do the mating marks on the cam sprockets go? Do they face out at like 45 degree angles (rear one 45 to the winshield, front to the grill)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are looking at the front of the engine, the mating mark on the intake cam gear (on your left) will be at the 11:00 position and the exhaust cam gear (on your right) will be at the 1:00 position. The mating mark on the crank gear should be at the 7:00 position. The chain should have three colored or painted links on it, two of one color and one of a different color. The two links of the same color mate with the cam gear mating marks and the one different colored line mates with the crank gear mating mark.


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, that sounds right, The Crank Mating mark looks to be at 9 0'clock position....thats what is show in the manual...sound right?


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

will there be some slack between the two cams on top? Also, when putting it in the 11 o'clock position will the rockers push the valves down slightly?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ALLDATA shows the mark at 7:00 with the crank keyway at 12:00.


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

So I got the front of the motor off, replaced the guides, chain, tensioner and crank sprocket. Put it all back together, STILL makes the same slapping noise....

Anyone help me out here...I am at a loss...


----------

